# Gestion ventilo sous bootcamp



## iFlighT (11 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un connait un logiciel pour gerer la vitesse des ventilo du mac sous windows ? j'ai essayé speedfan mais il me trouve aucun ventilo ( a moins que j'ai loupé une truc a configurer )


----------



## Mac.Max (27 Février 2008)

Moi aussi je serais intéressé par un logiciel permettant de gérer les ventilateur de Mac sous Windows.​ 
Merci​


----------



## razole (31 Mai 2009)

Up !!
Je cherche déseperement aussi, car sous XP quand je joue mon mac chauffe énormement et j'ai pas l'impression que les ventilos tournent à fond !
Sinon autre question pour jouer sous bootcamp XP, Vista ou 7 ??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Juin 2009)

Moi je dirais : pas vista, ça c'est clair
XP c'est ok tout fonctionne
7 j'ai entendu qu'il y avait un patch pour que tout fonctionne... A suivre!


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a tous 

Quelqu'un a trouvé la solution pour le problème des ventilateurs sur windows XP(il c crée son propre programme de gestion  en open source) c plutôt primitif mais il marche impeccable
voici le lien du site où il se trouve
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=477263

Opter plutôt pour le premier des téléchargement (smc.zip) car il marche même si KbdMgr.exe est lancer, pour fancontrol il ne faut pas qu'il soit lancer. (vous devré installer speedfan pour faire marcher le programme car il utilise GIVEIO pour fonctionner donc soit vous savez où le trouver où vous installer speedfan 
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche11074-speedfan.html)

si vous avez des problèmes pour le faire marcher je met en pièce jointe un dossier avec un fichier .bat qui vous permetra de choisir entre 3 vitesses 2000; 4000 et 6000 tr/min ainsi que smc.exe, il vous restera juste a installer speedfan.

Pour l'instal il vous suffit de le deziper et de copier le fichier "controle_ventilo" dans c:\ et pas ailleurs sinon le fichier ne marche pas; J'ai mis aussi un raccourci que vous pouvez mettre où cela vous chante.

J'espére que sa vous aidera a refroidir un ordinateur qui peu servir de poele


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

Tout d'abord merci l'ami de ton aide pour nous novices à trouver une solution. Mais, j'ai installé sppedfan aucun problème le gpu est effectivement à 73° alors qu'il reste en dessous des 60° sous osx. Par contre je ne sais pas comment faire pour forcer les ventilo à refroidir. le programme smc quand je double clic dessus ne faite rien et ton lien est vide.


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

smc.exe en lui même j trouve qui sert pas a grand chose par contre si tu l'ouvre avec l'invité de commande la y prend toute sa valeur
télécharge le fichier attaché que j'ai mis 
tu copie le dossier (déziper) dans c:\
après tu l'ouvre (a ce moment la dans la barre d'adresse tu doit avoir "c:\controle_ventilo")
a l'intérieur 3 icônes:
- smc.exe
- ventilo commande.bat
-choix ventil (c juste un racourci il peu étre déplacer normalement)

ouvre "ventilo commande.bat" tu devrais avoir une fenetre ms dos qui s'ouvre avec une liste de vitesse puis tu choisi avec a, z, e ou r.

voila normalement sa doit marché


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

Désolé je dois vraiment être un gros boulet mais quand je clik sur ton fichier que j'ai bien mis dans C: il me demande avec quel programme je veux l'ouvrir. auto!file de 34 ko est ce bien celui-là ?


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

tu as laisser le dossier entier dans c:?
c'est a dire le dossier controle_ventilo juste déziper y a rien a en sortir


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

oui j'ai dezippé le dossier je l'ai mis dans c/ et dedans il y a 1 seul fichier qui pèse 34ko


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

et a l'interieur 2 fichier smc.exe et ventilo_commande.bat

double click sur ventilo_commande.bat (normalement l'icone sa doit étre une petite fenetre avec une roue denté a l'intérieur)
sa doit t'ouvrir une fenetre ms-dos


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

avec smc dans l'invit commande j'ai mis la vitesse des ventilos a 4000 et mon gpu se stabilise a 62°. Ce qui est surprenant c'est qu'en selectionnant cette vitesse forcé plutôt bruyante  je n'arrive pas encore à la température de 56° sous osx et tout clà sans jouer. Je vais essayer doom 3 pour voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

Talanoir verifie ton fichier car je pense que ton lien est vide je n'arrive pas à faire ce que tu me demande si je double clic ton fichier il me demande avec quel programme je l'ouvre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

bon a 4000 sous doom 3 (graphique à fond) je monte à 72°. y'a t'il un programme (smc?) qui permet d'augmenter la vitesse du ventilo quand on a atteint une certaine température.


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

tu peu monté a 6000 tr/min
pour augmenter la vitesse en fonction de la température tu le fais avec fancontrol sauf que tu doit couper Kbdmgr.exe et il est pas facile a comprendre donc si quelqu'un d'autre veut essayer de le faire marcher le lien est plus haut
Est pour mon ficher .bat fait clickdroit dessus et cherche modifier si sa n'y est pas télécharge PowerBatch mais normalement y en a pas besoin.
regarde aussi dans propriété si il c pas mis en lecture seule.


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

a 6000 ça soufle beaucoup quelle est en général la température à eviter de dépasser


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

je ne sai pas trop il faut que d'autre personne te le dise désolé
tu a regarder dans le fichier .bat si il est vide ou non?


----------



## pipache (16 Juin 2009)

quand je dezippe ton dossier il y a un seul fichier que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir :
Nom = controle_ventilo ; taille=34ko ; Type = _auto_file


----------



## Talonoir (16 Juin 2009)

donc le problème est là le dossier n'est pas censée être un auto file
essai de l'ouvrir avec winrar
ou un logiciel de montage iso si sa marche pas je te l'enverai sous un autre format


----------



## Talonoir (17 Juin 2009)

Bon voila c'est le fichier .bat pour le faire marcher il vous suffit de le copier dans un ficher texte est l'enregistrer sous le nom "ventilo commande" il suffira ensuite de changer l'extension .txt en .bat
Ensuite placer le dans un dossier qui s'appellera "controle_ventilo" dans C:
il faudra aussi ajouté smc.exe dans ce dossier il se trouve ici
pour lancer le programme il vous suffira de double clicker sur "ventilo commande"



@ECHO OFF
cls
:menu
ECHO.
ECHO .::Menu::.
ECHO a 2000tr/min
ECHO z 4000tr/min
ECHO e 6000tr/min
ECHO r fin
ECHO.
set choice=
set /p choice=Votre choix ?
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if %choice%==a goto 2000
if %choice%==z goto 4000
if %choice%==e goto 6000
if %choice%==r goto fin

echo Le choix %choice% n'est pas valide.
echo.
goto menu

:2000
call C:\controle_ventilo\smc.exe
call c:\controle_ventilo\smc 2000
pause>nul
goto menu

:4000
call C:\controle_ventilo\smc.exe
call c:\controle_ventilo\smc 4000
pause>nul
goto menu

:6000
call C:\controle_ventilo\smc.exe
call c:\controle_ventilo\smc 6000
pause>nul
goto menu

:fin

bye


----------



## pipache (18 Juin 2009)

Magnifique merci talanoir pour ton aide précieuse. Hier soir j'ai joué un peu à brothers in arms et j'avais calé mon ventilo sur 4800. Apparement résolution à fond et chaleur dans la maison on fait que le MBP tourné autour de 80° mais je remarqué aussi qu'automatiquement les ventilateurs tournés à fond environ 6000. On ne change effectivement que la valeur minimale.


----------



## uscule (6 Août 2009)

Bonjours.
J'ai testé le programme et tout va bien jusqu'à se que je choisisse une lettre, il m'affiche : 
ERROR : Couldn't acces giveio device.
Driver status : 0
 ERROR : Couldn't acces giveio device.
Driver status : 0
que dois-je faire?


----------



## Talonoir (7 Août 2009)

bonjour
As tu télecharger speedfan?
As tu télécharger le fichier "controle_ventilo.zip" plus haut dans la page?l'as tu correctement placer dans le répertoire?


----------



## carmen256 (7 Août 2009)

Moi j'ai installé fan control sur le imac sous leopard il fonctionne . Dès que je passe sur windows par bootcamp ils restent allumer, cool. 

Donc pour moi je démarre sur leopard puis je vais sur windows et les ventilo reste alumés à fond.
Par contre démarrer directement sur windows xp cela ne marche pas les ventilos ne tourne pas ou peu.


----------



## tejraam (5 Mai 2011)

Je voulais juste dire merci pour avoir partager cette petite invite commande qui à fait le plus grand bien à mon petit Macbook pro ! 

Juste une petite question est ce que c'est possible de changer les valeurs, par exemple en modifiant le fichier smc ? 

Merci encore

bye bye

*s: j'avais pas vu que le post date .... lol "


----------



## DjayBuzz (21 Août 2011)

Merci pour les liens !


----------



## Akelodeon (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de relancer ce topic car je vois que les derniers messages datent de plus d'un an !

J'ai une imac 21.5 acheté y'a une semaine (dec/2011) sous Lion et bootcamp 4.0 dont j'ai installé windows 7 64 bits.

Hier en utilisant windows et en jouant un jeu, mon imac a commencé à chauffer énormément, brûlante, j'ai dû tout stoppé en ayant peur que mon pc aller faire un départ de feu.

Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que les ventilos fonctionnaient à plein régime car je les entendais pas. Alors, j'aimerais savoir si le logiciel décrit sur ce topic est compatible avec win7 et si vous avez résolu ce problème.

Merci beaucoup d'avance à tous !

Axel


----------



## hardmaverick12r (13 Janvier 2012)

mon mac fait des marques grises sur l ecran a force de chauffer, j'ai téléchargé le zip, j'ai mis SMS et ventilo commande sur la racine du disque C (bootcamp), speed fan tourne, et quand je lance ventilo command je mets e il me dit que le chemin d'acces spécidfié est introuvable...

Help, mon écran brule... SVP


----------



## grosquick59 (25 Mars 2012)

bonjours,
j'ai le mmeme soucis mais sur mon bootcamp c'est SEVEN qui est installé , lorsque je regarde l'arborescence il est bien sur ordinateur/disque local / controle ventilo  mais cela ne marche tj pas lorsque je choisis a,z,e ou jai le message e " error : can't connect to service control manager driver status : 
ou ai je merdé ?
merci


----------



## callmeskippy (18 Avril 2012)

uscule a dit:


> Bonjours.
> J'ai testé le programme et tout va bien jusqu'à se que je choisisse une lettre, il m'affiche :
> ERROR : Couldn't acces giveio device.
> Driver status : 0
> ...



Bonjour exactement le même problème.

-J'ai installé speedfan 4.46
-j'ai le le fichier joint nommé controle_ventilo avec à lintérieur: un raccourci, smc, et la commande "ventilo commande"
-Que j'ai placé dans C:
-j'ai essayé d'utilisé smc avec speedfan en fonction et sans speedfan et le résultat est le même, idem pour la commande "ventilo commande"

Et j'ai le même message d'erreur, une idée s'il vous plait?


----------



## samad (1 Mai 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp mon frére 3chiri &#9829;


----------



## Djuzàmite (13 Mai 2012)

J'en suis exactement au même stade que toi callmeskippy.

Est ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une solution depuis ?


----------



## raphael26 (25 Mai 2012)

bonjour la meme que vous, j' ai donc fait clic droite avec la sourie (compatbiliter xp sp3 et administrateur ) sur smc 

fini le message d' erreur mais j' ai pas l' impression que les ventillos tourne pas plus vite ,,,, 

toujours à la recherche d' une solution


----------



## trucabulles (10 Février 2015)

Vieux topic sur lequel je suis tombé par hasard et pas rasé (si si). Voilà un lien vers le seul bidule qui ait fonctionné sur mon iMac mi-2010: Lubbo's MacBook Fan Control http://sourceforge.net/projects/lubbofancontrol/?source=typ_redirect.
Je précise que j'avais besoin de cela sur 7 X64 et que GEVEIO.SYS n'est pas utilisable sur les sytèmes 64 bits....
Désolé donc pour le déterrage mais si cela peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre...


----------

